# Is it me or the woke faggots now targeting anime and manga?



## pedoguyguykrai (Jul 27, 2021)

I've noticed its become increasingly hard to find an app to read manga that isn't santized to hell, and no I am not talking doujin or hentai, but just regular manga, I don't have an iphone because iphones are for faggots, but it seems like big tech is trying to block access to manga to on android through the google play store, and mangafox is being a faggot with not hosting translated manga because doing so is theft and not supporting the artist. then today I watched a video where clownfish tv mentioned a company in japan is considering santizing certain aspects of manga because the westren audience is pissed. but also the westren comic book industy might have a hand in it because no one literally wants to see a blacked superhero, and pay 5 dollars a pop for it. I did further research and came across some woketards reeing that anime and manga are consumed by the altright I find it funny because literally every fucking troon has some fucking anime avatar, or makes redesigns of anime characters as either black, or trans, or gay. It makes me sad because I love 90s manga and I know if any of the companies producing my favorite series for reprint would censor some aspects because some bullshit.


----------



## M0nster (Jul 27, 2021)

Yeah this has been a development that started in the early 2010s with a lot of stupid woke dubs (like the funimation for dragon maid I think) but it's starting to get alot more serious now.


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Jul 27, 2021)

If I were gay, I would care


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Jul 27, 2021)

M0nster said:


> Yeah this has been a development that started in the early 2010s with a lot of stupid woke dubs (like the funimation for dragon maid I think) but it's starting to get alot more serious now.


Its annoying, like I went to go buy a hatsune miku figure on amazon, nope none available, they won't even sell figurines of vocaloid. like yeah I could go to a website that specializes in action figures of anime stuff, but I don't want to pay out the ass for it. Vocaloid isn't fucking anime and I wanted a mini one for my desk. its ironic oh its sexist to have anime figures but you can buy a full silicon woman body suit to pretend to be a woman,  but I cant buy a mini figure for my desk?


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Jul 27, 2021)

Globohomo is under your bed if you look hard enough, shit is everywhere and certainly going after niche fandoms


----------



## Vingle (Jul 27, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> I went to go buy a hatsune miku figure on amazon


It's very hit or miss, and you will likely get a bootleg that looks way worse the authentic one. For figures, it's best to buy them on specific sites dedicated for figurines.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Jul 27, 2021)

90S BRUH, RAISE THE ROOF!

In seriousness, neck yourself weeb.


----------



## ICraveDeath (Jul 27, 2021)

Most of what I watch/play/purchase hasn't been very affected, thankfully enough. I've seen a lot of Twitter users complaining about anime though, and not legitimately weird/creepy shit like 5000 year old toddler waifus lol. You could make a show about _anything _and they'd still find a way to cancel it for not being woke enough.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jul 27, 2021)

Eat bullets, then shit them out of your ass and then eat them again.

Also kys


----------



## MrTroll (Jul 27, 2021)

I don't think it's a coincidence that all the lolis in my hentai and manga seem to have penises these days. Something is definitely up.


----------



## DamnWolves! (Jul 27, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> Its annoying, like I went to go buy a hatsune miku figure on amazon, nope none available,


Jesus Christ, please just stop.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jul 27, 2021)

just buy used figures from ami ami, they usually have the 12 inch tall miku figurines for like 20 bucks.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jul 27, 2021)

What kind of faggot reads manga?


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Jul 27, 2021)

Letting the wokescolds take manga is like letting the Chinese into Afghanistan.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Jul 28, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> just buy used figures from ami ami, they usually have the 12 inch tall miku figurines for like 20 bucks.


but I don't want to buy them used because I don't know if the previous user cummed on them. they sometimes coom on the figures.




Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> Letting the wokescolds take manga is like letting the Chinese into Afghanistan.



this faggot right here.


Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> Letting the wokescolds take manga is like letting the Chinese into Afghanistan.


ironicallly some of the smaller companies are being taken by tencent.


----------



## I (Don't) Have A Gun (Jul 28, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> but I don't want to buy them used because I don't know if the previous user cummed on them. they sometimes coom on the figures


No it's basically a given.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Jul 28, 2021)

I begin to wonder if that manga publishing resident is one of them?


----------



## Lina Colorado (Jul 28, 2021)

Japan is gonna cave to these western faggots. I'm calling it now.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Jul 28, 2021)

I (Don't) Have A Gun said:


> No it's basically a given.


yeah a very expensive kink if you ask me.....I like anime action figures, because they're just pretty to have.


----------



## Begemot (Jul 28, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> but I don't want to buy them used because I don't know if the previous user cummed on them. they sometimes coom on the figures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or you could stop kinkshaming, sweetie.....


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Jul 27, 2021)

I've noticed its become increasingly hard to find an app to read manga that isn't santized to hell, and no I am not talking doujin or hentai, but just regular manga, I don't have an iphone because iphones are for faggots, but it seems like big tech is trying to block access to manga to on android through the google play store, and mangafox is being a faggot with not hosting translated manga because doing so is theft and not supporting the artist. then today I watched a video where clownfish tv mentioned a company in japan is considering santizing certain aspects of manga because the westren audience is pissed. but also the westren comic book industy might have a hand in it because no one literally wants to see a blacked superhero, and pay 5 dollars a pop for it. I did further research and came across some woketards reeing that anime and manga are consumed by the altright I find it funny because literally every fucking troon has some fucking anime avatar, or makes redesigns of anime characters as either black, or trans, or gay. It makes me sad because I love 90s manga and I know if any of the companies producing my favorite series for reprint would censor some aspects because some bullshit.


----------



## misterduckford (Jul 28, 2021)

Your threads hurt me to read. Please do autism less.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Jul 28, 2021)

Begemot said:


> Or you could stop kinkshaming, sweetie.....


I'm sorry I won't buy your cummie encrusted figures, its gross and disgusting, and you should feel bad, buy the onna hole they sell underneath the adult section, cum in that.


----------



## Begemot (Jul 28, 2021)

misterduckford said:


> Your threads hurt me to read. Please do autism less.


Just bow down to xhir.



pedoguyguykrai said:


> I'm sorry I won't buy your cummie encrusted figures, its gross and disgusting, and you should feel bad, buy the onna hole they sell underneath the adult section, cum in that.


No, it's a valid way of enabling a sexuality. It just happens to be different from cis-gender norms.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Jul 28, 2021)

Begemot said:


> Just bow down to xhir.
> 
> 
> No, it's a valid way of enabling a sexuality. It just happens to be different from cis-gender norms.


I don't suport degenerates I debase them.


----------



## Begemot (Jul 28, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> I don't suport degenerates I debase them.


But.....that is a way to support them. Anime is also degenerate AF, it gloats about breaking up the nuclear family. Are you a glowie?


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Jul 28, 2021)

Begemot said:


> But.....that is a way to support them. Anime is also degenerate AF, it gloats about breaking up the nuclear family. Are you a glowie?


no I just like ghost in the shell and lain, and early 90s anime.


----------



## Begemot (Jul 28, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> no I just like ghost in the shell and lain, and early 90s anime.


Cool, just don't turn into a creep watching anime about teenage school girls. It never ends well.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Jul 28, 2021)

Begemot said:


> Cool, just don't turn into a creep watching anime about teenage school girls. It never ends well.


yeah I never like slice of life anyway, its just moe bait, and highschool of the dead is just hentai larping as a horror anime. once did I drinking game for every time titties start swinging in highschool of the dead, and double shots for unnecessary close ups of skirts ended up close to black out drunk. but the best anime is ghost stories english dub. they went hog wild with that one.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jul 28, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> but I don't want to buy them used because I don't know if the previous user cummed on them. they sometimes coom on the figures.


I set myself a limit of 70 bucks and got 8 very large figures that all came in their boxes, most of their used stock is actually overstock from game machines and you can check the condition before you order.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jul 28, 2021)

I looked manga up on the Play store and got thousands of results for ebooks and apps. Are you using a pre-Oreo version of Android? The older the Android version, the less apps that will be compatible as time goes on.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 28, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> no I just like ghost in the shell and lain, and early 90s anime.


Lain is trashy.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Jul 28, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> yeah I never like slice of life anyway, its just moe bait, and highschool of the dead is just hentai larping as a horror anime. once did I drinking game for every time titties start swinging in highschool of the dead, and double shots for unnecessary close ups of skirts ended up close to black out drunk. but the best anime is ghost stories english dub. they went hog wild with that one.


Did a Markov chain write this?


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Jul 28, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> I set myself a limit of 70 bucks and got 8 very large figures that all came in their boxes, most of their used stock is actually overstock from game machines and you can check the condition before you order.


thanks the info fren


----------



## The Token Ethnic (Jul 28, 2021)

Do you have a lot of disposable income due to your gory crime scene pics? Mercari also has some cheap figures, but it's hit or miss and you really have to search. Also, there's tons of fansubbed anime and manga from the 90s that isn't sanitized. Even if anime and manga get co-opted by the wokes and troons, there's tons of older and undiscovered stuff they don't care about.


----------



## Atatata (Jul 28, 2021)

Tbf the app thing is less globohomo and the Japanese being anal about piracy. Shit gets taken down due to copyright.

The company that said that  got shat on immediately and the CEO was forced to apologize and got a 20% pay cut.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Jul 28, 2021)

The Token Ethnic said:


> Do you have a lot of disposable income due to your gory crime scene pics? Mercari also has some cheap figures, but it's hit or miss and you really have to search. Also, there's tons of fansubbed anime and manga from the 90s that isn't sanitized. Even if anime and manga get co-opted by the wokes and troons, there's tons of older and undiscovered stuff they don't care about.


I do but I don't like being overly spendy, I mean granted I have an expensive makeup habit but I always buy on sale, the key to having wealth is not just making money but saving money, you never know if you might be crippled one day, and have not work for a while. so I try to save on as everything I can, and due to dems going money machine go brrrrrrrrrr, my income my carry me a little less due to inflation.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Jul 29, 2021)

The manga publisher then I mentionned earlier apologized and returned his salary after his pro-censorship comments. 





One commenter gived me some chuckles.



> nenshoufox
> West:”Bend the Knee.”
> Japan:”Well, we would but it seems our legs are tired and locked up from slaughtering your entertainment industry for so long.”


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Mr. Bung (Jul 30, 2021)

ICraveDeath said:


> You could make a show about _anything _and they'd still find a way to cancel it for not being woke enough.


The goal of woke idiots is nothing more than to cancel and remove what other people enjoy. They will not stop until there is literally nothing fun or enjoyable left in any respect whatsoever. Then when there's nothing left they haven't changed they'll commit mass suicide a la Jonestown. They exist only to return order to chaos.


----------

